# Lgd is pregnant and I am clueless -



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I need all the wisdom, experience and advice I can get. 

Sadie is a 2 years old 1/2 GP-1/2 Anatolian and the dad is a 1 yr old 1/2 GP - 1/2 anatolian.

Sadie will be due next month, March 23 - I know NOTHING about whelping in general and am VERY unsure of how to provide her with what she needs to feel comfortable and safe when the time comes.

She is VERY protective of her food and won't let any goat within 20 feet of it without barking and chasing them away so I am sure she WILL be super protective of her pups. Will she need to be seperated from the goats? Will I need to keep the male dog seperate also?

I don't even know enough to ask the right questions. (

Thanks for any help!

Denise


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Denise, First congrats on the new litter of pups to be. But sense I show/breed/ and also am a owner handler of my show Akita dogs, I can only tell you that in the dog show world my girls have a welping box in the kennel for when we do a planned breeding & they have their puppies there and so I honestly don't see where I could even walk you through this one being your girl is a Lgd.I can only say that it seems that a lot of members on here do have the Lgd breeds and would be able to help you more in what they have done when they have planned breedings with their working dogs. It has always made me wonder how they do their welping programs sense the dogs are always with their livestock and are treated and raised as one with who ever they are protecting. As far as feeding your girl, I can tell you to make sure she is getting plenty of the best dog food you can get for protein for the babies she is carrying now, and have a good dog vet lined up to help if needed. Have you been able to keep in touch with Sadies breeder or even the dads breeder for help and walk through in info for having puppies?? Sure hope they are staying in touch, it helps newbies to any breed when that happens. :hug: Wishing you the best in getting the info you need from the forum here.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

quick note. I LOVE AKITAS.


second.. My friend raises Maremmas to guard his angoras.. they have a litter every year or two, They seperate the mom from the goats in like a 4X6 kennel or so, with a pool or box to whelp in, when the pups get bigger they slowly integrate them into the goat herd


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I am no expert, but have bred my share of cattle dogs, and others. 
When she whelps, you should put her on a good quality puppy food, 
this is very important as she will need the extra protein and nutrients
to produce milk...we see all kinds of female dogs with litters at the clinic I work at that have low calcium levels as breeders, /owners don't know the importance of giving more that store bought dog food...It does sound like she will be guarding her pups, does she trust you?? Can you start feeding her from your hand?? It would be good for you to do this in case she needs help with a stuck pup, but given her size this is highly unlikely..although you will want her to feel comfortable with you around her pups...so you can keep an eye on the when they are small...
If you aren't able to contact your breeder, pm me and i can mid wife via phone if the need arises!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Feeding by hand, Victoria now there's a great idea! I have no experience either except that my pups mum was pretty protective of her litter (anatolian)
for the first few weeks or so.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep, it's a great way to build trust, although it means spending lots of time with them..
I love working with trust issues, it is so important to have trust!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

At our farm we make an area for our LDG's and keep it away from others. When she had birthed she should know the area pretty good, often they pic their own place too and you just move them back to the area you have made away from everyone. I leave mine with the goats so that the pups are raised from day one with the goats and it has been very good for us here. Again, keep your area away from the goats and the aggressiveness should not be an issue since she is away from everything. As the pups get older they will learn as they go. That is just how we do it.


----------

